# "Krisis" in Lexicon graecolatinum (Johann Scapula)



## maymaaay

Hi everyone,

Here is a latin definition I tried to translate. Given that it comes from a dictionnary, I'm really not sure about what I've done - even if I'm quite sure about the global meaning. I know that there is two "weird" sentences I couldn't understand : "_offert se ad causam dicedam" _and"_accusationis tempuus exiit"._ Could anyone help me?


_« Krisis », iudicatio, id est ipsa iudicandi actio. Item iudiciu seu sententia quae fertur de re aliqua. (…) Exp. etiam, iudicium, i. censura seu aestimatio alicuius rei. (…) Item causae dictio. (…), offert se ad causam dicedam. Item accusatio. (…) accusationis tempuus exiit. Item lis, controuersia. (…) Item decretorium belli, praelium. (…) pugna quae decerni non potuit. Apud medicos « krisis » assini superiori significatione dicitur aut ipsa solutio morbi, aut repentina eius in melius mutatio, aut denique eiusdem accessio. _

« Krisis », judgement, the very action of judging. (…) In the same way, judgment or sentence carried on something. (…) Furthermore, judgement, opinion or estimation on something. (…) In the same way, to plead. (…) to offer ourself to a pleading. In the same way, to accuse. (…) time escape from the judgement. In the same way, dispute or controversy. (…) In the same way, a decisive war, fight. (…) war who couldn’t be decide. Among doctors « krisis » in a sense related to the above is used to mean either the very solution of a disease, or its sudden modification to a better condition, or finally to the same approach.


I really appreciate any help you can provide !
maymaaay


----------



## Scholiast

salvete amici!

One of these puzzles is easily resolved: 





> _offert se ad causam dicedam_


 must be read _ad causam dicendam_, "for the purpose of pleading a [law-]suit". I suspect the presence here of a printing ligature or abbreviation in the printed edition about which maymaaay is asking. There are probably more here too: Latin foreasters may be better able to help if maymaaay could provide a scan of the text in question?

Σ


----------



## maymaaay

Thank you for your help. Here is a screenshot of the definition :

http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/251343Capturedcran20150126150225.png


----------



## Scholiast

salvete!

Here is the relevant page from a 19th-century reprint:

https://archive.org/stream/lexicongraecolat00scapuoft#page/348/mode/2up

And this is indeed entirely legible:

κρίσις, εως, ἡ judicium, i. ipsa judicandi actio. Item judicium, seu sententia quae fertur de re aliqua. Aristot. polit. 4. Κρίσις οὔπω γέγονεν ἀμφισβητοῦντων περὶ ὀνόματος. exponitur etiam, judicium, i. censura seu aestimatio alicujus rei. Herodian. 1.4. eἴ τις ὀρθῇ κρίσει τὸ πεπραγμένον λογίζοιτο. (Soph. Tr. 270 Oed. Tyr. 570). ¶ Item causae dictio. Thuc. lib. 1 καθίστησιν ἑαυτὸν εἰς κρίσιν, offert se ad causam dicendam. ¶ Item accusatio. Ut apud Demosth. έξῆλθον οἱ τῆς κρισέως χρόνοι, accusationis tempus exiit. Item lis, controuersia. Lucill. 1.2. in Anth. Epigram. ἀλλὰ πρὸς Εὐτυχίδην ἔχομεν κρίσιν. Item pro ἔγκλημα. Aristot. pol. 4. ¶ Item decretorium belli praelium. Plut. καρτερὰ μάχη οὐ λαβοῦσα, pugna quae decerni non potuit. ¶ apud medicos, affini superiori significatione, dicitur aut ipsa solutio morbi, aut repentina ejus in melius vel deterius mutatio, aut denique ejusdem accessio. Gal. et Hippocr.

Σ


----------



## William Stein

maymaaay said:


> _Item iudiciu seu sententia quae fertur de re aliqua. (…) _


_Also, judgement or sentence pronounced in a certain case?

_


maymaaay said:


> _ decretorium belli, praelium. (…) pugna quae decerni non potuit. _



Declaration of the victor of a war, battle (...) fight of which no decisive outcome was achieved? (just a guess)



maymaaay said:


> _Apud medicos « krisis » assini superiori significatione dicitur aut ipsa solutio morbi, aut repentina eius in melius mutatio, aut denique eiusdem accessio. _



Among doctors, "crisis" in the above-mentioned sense refers either to the final cure of a disease, or to a sudden change for the better (or improvement), or, finally, to the onset of a disease."

My dictionary has "onset/fever/rage" for accessio, so that might be the only meaning that corresponds to the modern meaning of "crisis".


----------



## Scholiast

salvete iterum


> Originally Posted by *maymaaay*
> 
> 
> 
> _Item iudiciu seu sententia quae fertur de re aliqua. (…) _
> _Also, judgement or sentence pronounced in a certain case?
> _



_pace_ Mr Stein, not here. As the cited passage from Aristotle's _Politics_ shows, it's not a legal or judicial "sentence", but a "judgment or opinion expressed about some matter".

Σ


----------

